# Fishers buck



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

My son Fisher shot a nice 8 point. Not the best video ever but the after the shot video is so funny because somehow he picked up a southern accent. Excitement I guess. Memories made in the woods with children are things you will cherish for the rest of your life!


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Ok the video didn't work. How do I link a YouTube video to this post


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats a dandy! Congrats to you and your boy!!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

now that's a great 8 point buck for your young son. I've been hunting since 81 and never shot a deer that nice. my 1st deer was a nice little 10 pointer but not near as nice as that one. I enjoyed watching the video but would love to hear a little about the hunt.
sherman


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

That is so cool! Great pictures and video. Congrats to the hunter and proud father!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Awesome hunt! Congrats to you two! You said it right, these memories are the best!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

wow!! CONGRATS to the young hunter!

...and a huge "atta boy" for dad on getting your kids outdoors!!!!! i love seeing posts like this


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU. He sure did keep he's cool to make the shot. Great deer.


----------



## Tomr (Oct 14, 2016)

Doesn't get any better than that! Great job from NY!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

That's totally awesome, memories for a lifetime


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats!!! Will talk about that day for a lifetime!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats to you and your son!! I hope to one day gett a buck like that!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome Job! Congrats too Fisher!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I think he was channeling Michael Waddell! Congrats!

EDIT: If he starts calling acorns akerns, you may have a problem!


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

Awesome! Just Awesome!!! Congrats Dad and Son.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

AWESOME!! Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words fellows


----------

